# My Experiance With CBD Oil cannabidiol



## mjizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello, Im posting this to help others who my be looking for experience reports from someone who used pure cbd. I was interested because ive suffered with different mental problems including insomnia, depression, delusions, anti social and more. Also I was a big pot smoker and I grew up around it. Smoking daily leads me to all the above problems and also paranoia. So you can say im one of the few who have problems from it possibly due to my usage at an early age before 13.

So I got some pure CBD oil (not going to say source I don't want to be accused of affiliation and I don't want to promote this source cuz there way to expensive anyway.) I took it recently and after using it for 2 days I wrote a short report. Its not the best report because im no scientist or anything I just wrote what i could come up with.

Saturday morning feeling angry, anxious, negative thoughts, life feels like a burden, depression. I take 1/2 gram oil orally aprox. 90mg CBD within the first hour im little more relaxed. Within 3 hours mood lifts, relaxed and enjoyed the rest of the night followed by a good 7 hours of sleep.

Sunday morning awake feeling ok alittle groggy. I take 1/2 gram oil orally aprox. 90mg CBD, seems to take a few hours to take full effect. uplifted mood for most of the day and feeling of relaxation. Feels like the after effects of smoking marijuana. Seems to last a good 8 hours or more. relaxation even seems to stretch out into the next day even without a dose.

*Positives *Relaxation, uplifted mood

*Negatives* can cause laziness, unknown long term effects tolerance diminishing effects worsening of symptoms ect. EXTREMELY EXPENSIVE at $25 per 1/2 gram dose.

So that's what I got for now. I also wanted to start this thread to maybe add to it if I continue to use it. This may take some time since I will not be paying for it at its current price I would have to acquire it by other means and im not in a good medical marijuana state like Cali or Colorado. I am smart tho and I can acquire this one way or another for far less and probably far more potent as far as CBD to gram ratio.

I am afraid of the long term effects. Im not afraid of it harming my body im afraid it will only have short term effects which will fade or stop working and then when i stop using it im far worse then I was before I started. This could mean me loosing my job. 

Think thats it for now if anyone has anything to add that would be cool.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for the excellent report!

Anyone in any State can purchase CBD oil that is made from the hemp plant, from a company called HempMeds. They also have a tincture and chewing gum. It's still pretty expensive though.


----------



## mjizzle (Jan 6, 2014)

yea its way to expensive and the gum isnt potent enough to get enough mg of cbd. You need to grow a high cbd low thc hemp plant and make your own oil and this is what im thinking about doing. Maybe in the next few years the price will drop and the potency will rise. I rather them make it with colorado grown industrial hemp then over seas.


----------



## snoyl (Jan 11, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a high cbd/low thc strain?
I have social anxiety disorder and since xmas have become really depressed and very irratable.If anyone knows the best strain Id be much obliged,kinda at the end of my tether.Ive been told a good indica?I have a good kush going but I know this will be very potent thc-wise


----------



## mjizzle (Jan 11, 2014)

Theres several... if your looking for high cbd low THC you have to look at specific strains not INDICA. Alot of the indica strains seem to have high thc and usualy less then %1.0 CBD. There maybe some with %1.0 - %1.5 and that might be a good try if you can find that.

Otherwise your main strains known for high CBD low THC are Cannotonic, Harlequin, sour tsunami, theres some more just check out projectcbd.org or google search "high CBD Strains" Those 3 are usualy 1:1 ratio liek 5% thc %5 cbd

Theres a couple that are high CBD Very low THC like R4 and charlotte's web

PS let us know if it helps you if your able to get ahold of any


----------



## Kdog3571 (Mar 16, 2014)

I am a MMP in MA and my caretaker makes me CBD tincture for my chronic low back pain. I usually have severe pain, that radiates down my legs and into my feet. It's accompanied with tingling and numbness. I work in a field where i could never go to work stoned, and was looking for a way to control my pain during work hours without using narcotics or being high. I found out about CBD tinctures and have to say that it has been a god send to me. It gets rid of the pain down my legs within an hour or 2 of taking it. It doesn't completely take my back pain away like smoking does, but it makes my pain manageable and gets me through the day. I would highly recommend it for people who have any form of neurological chronic pain.


----------



## themilehighman (Oct 31, 2014)

One of friends had been dealing with almost daily epileptic seizures until heard about the miracle of cbd oil. Read more information about Cbd oil and watch a beautiful video on:

http://miraclesmokereview.weebly.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## indicat33 (Dec 22, 2014)

We recently acquired a high CBD medical strain from Paradise Seeds called "Durga Mata II" . THC content = 7% while CBD = 8.5%. We got this because both my finace' and I suffer from anxiety / depression /Bi-Polar disorder- and she also has autoimmune disorders. We are currently 2 wks into flower and will be posting a full report when cured. My girl, who is also a member on RIU, aka "Cannabis Kitty" is planning on making CBD oil out of the aforementioned strain. I too saw these capsules for sale online and they are indeed prohibitively EXPENSIVE. So, in conclusion we will be making our own oil in the near future. For anyone interested, here is our garden of Paradise Seeds Durga Mata II (CBD strain) :


----------



## mjizzle (Dec 24, 2014)

im interested in the effects it has on you once you been smoking it for a while. cheers


----------



## jsandler8426 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sorry, total newbie... I have heard that you can get high levels of CBD from the HEMP plant versus the MARIjUANA plant. The article I read said that it still has THC in it, but the level is so low that you could not only buy it all states, but it will not even show on a urine test.

Can anyone else confirm, deny or educate me on this? I know this thread is old, but the subject has just been resurfacing as the laws have been changing in regards to cannabis.


----------



## mjizzle (Apr 18, 2015)

yes you can buy it online it wont show up in urine test and if you buy from a reputable source you will get effects. however its really expensive and not really reasonable right now


----------



## Wolfeyes92 (Sep 21, 2015)

rollitup said:


> Thanks for the excellent report!
> 
> Anyone in any State can purchase CBD oil that is made from the hemp plant, from a company called HempMeds. They also have a tincture and chewing gum. It's still pretty expensive though.


I know this is an old forum, but do you mind answering a few questions of mine.? You see, I've been suffering from crippling anxiety/panic attacks and depression for most of my life, and I've tried my fair share of antidepressants and antipsychotics and none have seemed to help my condition. Lately, I've resorted to smoking cannabis just to help which is still bad because I have asthma. I'm finding it harder and harder to make it through the day without crying or snapping. (I've also had a stint in rehab for self-harm because of such turmoil). So, Im considering on giving CBD oil from HempMeds a try. What dosage do you think will be ok for me and who would be best to discuss this with, my primary care doctor or a psychologist.? (Ps. I also have arthritis and epilepsy). Please and thank you


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 21, 2015)

mjizzle said:


> yea its way to expensive and the gum isnt potent enough to get enough mg of cbd. You need to grow a high cbd low thc hemp plant and make your own oil and this is what im thinking about doing. Maybe in the next few years the price will drop and the potency will rise. I rather them make it with colorado grown industrial hemp then over seas.


Ky passed hemp and this year was the second year. Do a search on some Ky hemp cbd products. I can't vouce for a company but there are a few.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 23, 2015)

Wolfeyes92 said:


> I know this is an old forum, but do you mind answering a few questions of mine.? You see, I've been suffering from crippling anxiety/panic attacks and depression for most of my life, and I've tried my fair share of antidepressants and antipsychotics and none have seemed to help my condition. Lately, I've resorted to smoking cannabis just to help which is still bad because I have asthma. I'm finding it harder and harder to make it through the day without crying or snapping. (I've also had a stint in rehab for self-harm because of such turmoil). So, Im considering on giving CBD oil from HempMeds a try. What dosage do you think will be ok for me and who would be best to discuss this with, my primary care doctor or a psychologist.? (Ps. I also have arthritis and epilepsy). Please and thank you



You should just call the company. They will answer all of your questions. They know much more than any of your doctors.


----------



## Wolfeyes92 (Sep 24, 2015)

rollitup said:


> You should just call the company. They will answer all of your questions. They know much more than any of your doctors.


Thank you for the advice


----------



## gb123 (Sep 27, 2015)

So I got some "pure CBD oil"

sorry that I doubt your story...but sadly... I certainly do.

Pure CBD oil...? Not likely!

and telling people you did and this is what happened is PURE 100% BULLSHIT my friend.

It was not PURE CBD oil I'm afraid.

sounds like a mad science experiment.
sorry man.... telling people the effects of CBD when you have no clue is sad.
so please stop!!!!

HEMP CBD oil is "snake oil" by comparison!!!! to real CBD oil "ratios".

http://www.mintpressnews.com/hemp-oil-versus-cbd-oil-whats-the-difference/193962/


DO NOT BUY!!! "Hemp CBD oil"


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 27, 2015)

That article was published more than a year ago. I know Eric Steenstra, the head of HIA, and he has since changed his tune. At that time, there was no distinction between the terms hemp oil and hemp seed oil, and Eric has said that he was confused. 

So it is actually you who is spreading misinformation about CBD derived from hemp. 

Did you know that the Stanley brothers have admitted that Charlotte's Web is actually a strain of hemp?


----------



## pt1232 (Oct 3, 2015)

I recently dropped $100 on a 1 ounce bottle of Charlotte's Web Hemp Extract - 500 mg MCT Oil. Can you give me any idea how fast I should be experiencing any sort of relief from debilitating pain?


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 3, 2015)

rollitup said:


> That article was published more than a year ago. I know Eric Steenstra, the head of HIA, and he has since changed his tune. At that time, there was no distinction between the terms hemp oil and hemp seed oil, and Eric has said that he was confused.
> 
> So it is actually you who is spreading misinformation about CBD derived from hemp.
> 
> Did you know that the Stanley brothers have admitted that Charlotte's Web is actually a strain of hemp?


I see you deleted my posts from this thread lol.

The term hemp today just means low THC cannabis...


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 3, 2015)

I don't see that your post was deleted in this thread.

Hemp has always meant low-THC cannabis. The Stanley brothers finally admitted that Charlotte's Web is actually a strain of Hemp, or at least a cross using Hemp.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 3, 2015)

rollitup said:


> I don't see that your post was deleted in this thread.
> 
> Hemp has always meant low-THC cannabis. The Stanley brothers finally admitted that Charlotte's Web is actually a strain of Hemp, or at least a cross using Hemp.


It took the Stanley brothers saying it for you to know they used a low thc cannabis strain to produce another low thc cannabis strain? It's common sense...

Also, the only reason those bozos are calling it hemp is so they can farm it as "hemp".


----------



## lawrence s. romero (Mar 4, 2017)

mjizzle said:


> Hello, Im posting this to help others who my be looking for experience reports from someone who used pure cbd. I was interested because ive suffered with different mental problems including insomnia, depression, delusions, anti social and more. Also I was a big pot smoker and I grew up around it. Smoking daily leads me to all the above problems and also paranoia. So you can say im one of the few who have problems from it possibly due to my usage at an early age before 13.
> 
> So I got some pure CBD oil (not going to say source I don't want to be accused of affiliation and I don't want to promote this source cuz there way to expensive anyway.) I took it recently and after using it for 2 days I wrote a short report. Its not the best report because im no scientist or anything I just wrote what i could come up with.
> 
> ...


It is has been proved that CBD oil can be very useful in treating numerous. CBD can be taken as health supplement. Dosage is very important while taking CBD Oil. Studies shows that there are no side effects if it is taken in correct quantity. The dosage level differs depending on the disease and its intensity.


----------



## gb123 (Mar 8, 2017)

Huel Perkins said:


> It took the Stanley brothers saying it for you to know they used a low thc cannabis strain to produce another low thc cannabis strain? It's common sense...
> 
> Also, the only reason those bozos are calling it hemp is so they can farm it as "hemp".


thank you


----------



## weedcourier (Mar 21, 2017)

Interesting one. ...


----------



## Northernmich (Mar 28, 2017)

Harlequin from medicnemanseeds that site legit?


----------



## John Selner (Apr 10, 2017)

Has anyone tried CBD to help them sleep? Was thinking of trying CBD to help me sleep.


----------



## Jimmy Gold (Apr 29, 2017)

mjizzle said:


> Hello, Im posting this to help others who my be looking for experience reports from someone who used pure cbd. I was interested because ive suffered with different mental problems including insomnia, depression, delusions, anti social and more. Also I was a big pot smoker and I grew up around it. Smoking daily leads me to all the above problems and also paranoia. So you can say im one of the few who have problems from it possibly due to my usage at an early age before 13.
> 
> So I got some pure CBD oil (not going to say source I don't want to be accused of affiliation and I don't want to promote this source cuz there way to expensive anyway.) I took it recently and after using it for 2 days I wrote a short report. Its not the best report because im no scientist or anything I just wrote what i could come up with.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your useful information....


----------



## John Selner (May 1, 2017)

I use CBD and it helps with my ADHD. It helps me to stay calm and balanced. Also helps with my sleep as it relaxes me.


----------



## Elizabeth Conway (May 7, 2017)

I've just started using CBD oil. I purchased a formula from "Green Remedy" called Full Spectrum CBD Tincture which claims 500 mg Cannabidiol sold by Canabis Phrog in Ky. It's $60 a bottle and I haven't been taking it long enough to know if it will stop my seizures. I have nocturnal Petit Mal seizures and since my mother had them too, I know they aren't well controlled with pharmaceuticals. I am already using a Ketosis Diet which has reduced the severity but hasn't stopped the seizures from occuring. I'm hopeful that the CBD oil works. I'm only taking a half dose a day bc it's so expensive and they recommend working up to the full dose.


----------



## John Chi (May 31, 2017)

mjizzle said:


> Hello, Im posting this to help others who my be looking for experience reports from someone who used pure cbd. I was interested because ive suffered with different mental problems including insomnia, depression, delusions, anti social and more. Also I was a big pot smoker and I grew up around it. Smoking daily leads me to all the above problems and also paranoia. So you can say im one of the few who have problems from it possibly due to my usage at an early age before 13.
> 
> So I got some pure CBD oil (not going to say source I don't want to be accused of affiliation and I don't want to promote this source cuz there way to expensive anyway.) I took it recently and after using it for 2 days I wrote a short report. Its not the best report because im no scientist or anything I just wrote what i could come up with.
> 
> ...


I have been using cbd vaporizers from a company called Quanta. Honestly nothing has worked better as a anti-inflammatory for me. Yes, cbd is pretty expensive but for what it does I feel it's worth it.


----------



## gb123 (Jun 8, 2017)

John Chi said:


> I have been using cbd vaporizers from a company called Quanta. Honestly nothing has worked better as a anti-inflammatory for me. Yes, cbd is pretty expensive but for what it does I feel it's worth it.


expensive?

you do realize you can grow and produce it for less than 20 CENTS a gram ...RIGHT????
That gram that costs you 20 cents you grew and produced at home..
...equates to 10000 times to what they are selling you at 100000 times the cost.


----------



## CBDHaper (Oct 27, 2017)

CBD appears to be helpful for many health conditions, including epilepsy, anxiety, chronic pain, and more. And while research is still in its early stages, doctors are generally supportive of CBD because it has very few side effects.


----------



## CBDHaper (Oct 28, 2017)

It sedates and relaxes you. If you can afford to make it a daily supplement it's a great thing to have on hand. Commercial CBD oil is legal in all 50 states and you can buy CBD oil anywhere.


----------



## jellero (Apr 8, 2018)

hemp has a higher percentage of cbd than mj and no thc. i just bought cbd on ebay 100mg for $20 in a one ounce bottle. it makes me tired... look to get cbd that was co2 extracted form organic material. not sure of the dose yet. don't have anything to cure right now. 
can anyone tell me where i can buy hemp seed? is there a certain strain for cbd oil? j


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Please allow me to explain.

Hemp seeds are very nutritious, and contain amino acids, and fatty acids in the best ratio available. I eat them every day, because the proteins are the most easily assimilated by our bodies, and the Omega 3, 6, and 9 are in the best ratio. I buy the seeds at Costco.

That is the hemp seeds, and they contain what is called hemp seed oil.

That is NOT CBD, because CBD is found in the cannabinoid, and seeds don't have any. Cannabinoids contain CBD, THC, and a hundred other compounds, and they are found in the resin that is produced in the trichomes. So CBD oil, or cannabis oil, is produced from plant matter, or even stems, that have resin-containing trichomes.


----------



## charface (Apr 8, 2018)

So can someone please nutshell this for me.


I purchased a bottle of cbd oil
At least that is how it was labeled.
It was the consistency of cooking oil.

It was taken by mouth via eyedropper.
zero notable effect was felt.

Im thinking what I need to do is simply
Purchase a high cbd low thc strain
And extract then dab or ingest it.

My fear is that anything I order is just gonna be hemp seed oil.


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Again, hemp seed oil does not contain THC or CBD.

A bottle of oil with an eyedropper is usually a tincture. There are many cannabis tinctures that contain some amount of cannabinoid compounds. Does your bottle say how much CBD is in it?

If the tincture was made with CBD isolate, then there may be ONLY CBD in the solution. But if it was made from a "whole-plant extract" then it will contain many other compounds including THC in a minor percentage.

To answer about your perceived effects, most CBD concoctions don't deliver much of a feeling. You may get a slight sensation after you take it, but not anything like what we call a high. Even if there is a small amount of THC in the mix, the CBD will most likely temper the psychoactive effect.


----------



## gb123 (Apr 9, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Again, hemp seed oil does not contain THC or CBD.
> 
> A bottle of oil with an eyedropper is usually a tincture. There are many cannabis tinctures that contain some amount of cannabinoid compounds. Does your bottle say how much CBD is in it?
> 
> ...


Thanks for taken the time.


----------



## 80degreez (Feb 10, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Again, hemp seed oil does not contain THC or CBD.
> 
> A bottle of oil with an eyedropper is usually a tincture. There are many cannabis tinctures that contain some amount of cannabinoid compounds. Does your bottle say how much CBD is in it?
> 
> ...


Agreed. There is a difference between CBD Oil, Hemp Oil, and Hemp Seed Oil.

CBD Oil can be made with Hemp-Extracted CBD or from CBD Isolate, but Hemp Seed Oil is, as you said, different all together.


----------



## 80degreez (Feb 10, 2020)

charface said:


> So can someone please nutshell this for me.
> 
> 
> I purchased a bottle of cbd oil
> ...


What brand was it?

With CBD being so hyped up right now, there are a lot of bogus companies hopping in that do sell snake oil instead of the real deal.

But like many things, it's important not to throw the baby out with the bath water, and the medicinal benefits of CBD is proven.

Discounting CBD all together from a bad product from one bad company would be like claiming marijuana doesn't grow because one bad company sent you bunk seeds


----------



## charface (Feb 10, 2020)

80degreez said:


> What brand was it?
> 
> With CBD being so hyped up right now, there are a lot of bogus companies hopping in that do sell snake oil instead of the real deal.
> 
> ...


Been so long ago I can't even recall details.
Maybe you can answer this for me.

If you were going to treat an anxiety disorder with 
CBD how would you go about it.

The trick part is that THC makes it worse.

My thought is That the thc is needed but in like a 10cbd 1thc ratio.

Grow the 10 to 1. Make it into concentrate and dab or eat it.

I get that a 1 to 1 is good but no way would I want to try it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## gb123 (Feb 11, 2020)

80degreez said:


> Agreed. There is a difference between CBD Oil, Hemp Oil, and Hemp Seed Oil.
> 
> CBD Oil can be made with Hemp-Extracted CBD or from CBD Isolate, but Hemp Seed Oil is, as you said, different all together.


I wish EVERYONE KNEW THIS ...


----------



## Freedom seed (Feb 12, 2020)

80degreez said:


> CBD Oil can be made with Hemp-Extracted CBD or from CBD Isolate, but Hemp Seed Oil is, as you said, different all together.


There is also cannabis extracted cbd, the more resinous plants have a greater concentration of cbd in them compared to hemp. The theory is that because less plants are used to make the extract there will be less toxins transferred into the final extract. It would be the difference in a feedstock of say 6%cbd hemp buds vs. 20% cbd buds. There are some pretty good cbd plants available out there. I imagine the market is going to be flooded with hemp cbd extract just due to the situation in the states. It’s all cannabis, just different grades of quality.

The pure cbd crystals are imported from Spain and diluted into MCT. It’s one of those things you can cut and make money on lol. Good margins in it from what I hear. It’s already proven that these cbd crystals are not as medically effective as whole plant extracts are.

Apparently a small amount of cbd isolate has limited medical effect, but more has less effect and too much has negative effects.


----------



## Freedom seed (Feb 12, 2020)

charface said:


> If you were going to treat an anxiety disorder with
> CBD how would you go about it.


I would get a bag of clean, organic, high cbd bud or grow some. Then make some decarboxylated coco or alcohol extract (or tincture) and test it for effect. 

Last year I found a cbd Pheno in some 1:1 F1’s from CBD Crew. This year I’m going to try some DinaMed 2.0 which looks like quite a plant.


----------



## barnes.henry (May 19, 2020)

mjizzle said:


> Hello, Im posting this to help others who my be looking for experience reports from someone who used pure cbd. I was interested because ive suffered with different mental problems including insomnia, depression, delusions, anti social and more. Also I was a big pot smoker and I grew up around it. Smoking daily leads me to all the above problems and also paranoia. So you can say im one of the few who have problems from it possibly due to my usage at an early age before 13.
> 
> So I got some pure CBD oil (not going to say source I don't want to be accused of affiliation and I don't want to promote this source cuz there way to expensive anyway.) I took it recently and after using it for 2 days I wrote a short report. Its not the best report because im no scientist or anything I just wrote what i could come up with.
> 
> ...


This is a good review. I think anyone will helpfull from this report.


----------



## raratt (Oct 19, 2020)

My son is looking into CBD for anxiety and found this site, a lot cheaper to get the bud. https://www.drstrainscbd.com/product-category/flowers/


----------

